# Carless in Chicago -- Labor Day Ride Report Extravaganza!



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I've gone to Chicago for Labor Day weekend the last few years to visit family (nearly all of my dad's side of the family is there). I finally bit the bullet and took my Milwaukee along for the ride. Split the cost of a bike case with a friend of mine and forked over beaucoup coin to the airlines to get the bike there, then rented a bike for the weekend for my wife. I have very little knowledge of the streets of Chicago, as I've only been there a few times, but I did know three incredibly useful navigational items:


Where we were staying -- cousins' house in Lincoln Park

Where the bike rental place was (North Ave. Beach) and how to get there from my cousins' (straight down North Ave. to Lake Michigan)

The one bike shop I knew of (Village Cycle Center) and how to get there from North Ave. Beach once we got my wife's bike -- North back to Wells

_______________________________

*Friday*

So we got in late Thursday night, slept at a hotel by the airport, then cabbed it to my cousins' house Friday morning. We were about a mile or two from North Ave. Beach, so my wife walked while I rolled slowly next to her. We got her bike then, just as planned, headed over to Village Cycle Center. A few of the guys who worked there swarmed my bike ... they totally dug it (nice!). Even better, they gave me a bicycling map of the city showing all the streets that had bike lanes or were bike-friendly. Once I had that, the city was mine.

We got lunch after the bike shop, rode around a little bit, went back home and changed, then hit Michigan Ave (tourist central), then rode to another cousin's house for dinner. He lives right in Downtown in (one of many) recently gentrified neighborhoods. After we left his house, we heard lots of yelling. I turned around and thought I saw, way down at the next street, a parade of cyclists. I thought about the date and realized it was the last Friday of the month and we were probably seeing Critical Mass. I've always wanted to do a CMass ride, but in L.A. they always start way on the other side of town so it's been a little too much of a pain. So we raced down the street and caught up to them. What a great time. We paraded up Michigan Ave and then onto Lakeshore Drive, which was totally nuts. I heard murmurs all around me like "Are we really doing this?" ... we saw a police van about half a mile up ahead so everyone bailed off Lakeshore Drive, tossing their bikes over the guard rail and heading back south along the MUT. Good times.

(I won't get into the whole debate about Critical Mass only to say two things: a few stupid a$$holes can ruin anything, and people should do the ride at least once before criticizing.)









Loving the new 14mm lens I got for the Nikon.










On the pedestrian bridge that crosses Lake Shore Drive, from Lincoln Park to North Ave. Beach.










One of several trails that winds through Lincoln Park.










About to start down Michigan Ave. Not the most bike-friendly road in Chicago but we survivied.










Tracks of the el wind around Clinton and Kinzie streets, on the way to dinner at my cousin's.










Sears Tower, from the deck at my cousin's place.










Another view from my cousin's deck.










Surviving remnants of the Critical Mass ride, after fleeing from the popo on Lakeshore Drive. We're right back at the
bridge that crosses over to Lincoln Park.










One last pic on the way home Friday night.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Saturday*

We pretty much had the whole day for ourselves and decided to take another cousin's advice and hit Millenium Park. Since it's right on the Lake Shore Trail, it was easy to get to ... I'm comfortable in just about any riding environment; my wife, not so much. So this turned out to be a great idea.

On the way back from Millenium Park we hit Navy Pier, then headed back home for a little restage and headlight-gathering, then headed back to downtown in search of a nice dinner. We finally ate at 9:30 or something at a nice Italian restaurant in Downtown.

I was planning a longer, solo ride the next morning, so after dinner I sat up in the kitchen, consulted with Alex-in-Evanston, plotted a route and downloaded it into my GPS.









On the Lake Shore Trail, on the way to Millennium Park.










The bike valet at Millennium Park. They have a few of these in L.A. but I've never tried it. Seemed to work well. I mean,
I got my bike back. (This picture brought to you by Chase.)










The amphitheater at Millennium Park.










Doing what people do ...










The Gehry-designed bridge (at least, that's what I've been told).










Back on the MUT, heading toward Navy Pier.










Our flag.










Again ...










One of many ride-bys past the infamous Cabrini-Green housing project.










Looking for dinner; hoping for something less than a 2-hour wait.










The dining room of our restaurant, around 11 p.m.










On the way home from dinner. How will I feel tomorrow a.m. after eating so late?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Sunday*

... Like crap. I wanted to leave the house by 8 am but my stomach was so upset I didn't feel well enough to leave until 9:30 or so. Luckily, my wife was quite happy to walk around and shop, etc. She even bought stuff, which she doesn't do when she's with me. 

The route: North Ave. Beach, up the Lake Shore Trail, through Evanston and a host of other lake-side suburbs up to Highland Park, then back. 55 miles total. It took FOREVER, as I was rolling fixed with a 46/20 gear (this is my commuter in L.A., so I'm usually hauling a lot of stuff and it's damn hilly over here!).

Mad props go to Alex-in-Evanston for the great route. The options in Chicago seem to be pretty limited and he saved the day.

After I got home, we got a quick lunch, relaxed, then headed to the big family dinner. Dinner was great, family was great. We saw Buckwheat Zydeco at an outdoor festival further south in Downtown, then ambled back. Overall, it was a fantastic trip and using bikes as transportation turned out to be the winning ticket. Can't wait till next year!

(Note: Gotta love the 35mm f/2.0 for the night shots. No tripod necessary!)









A few miles after the end of the Lake Shore Trail.










The Ba'Hai Temple.










Sheridan Rd.










The Ba'Hai Temple ... reverse angle.










Some harbor, somewhere not too far north of Evanston. Or maybe it was in Evanston. I really don't know. That's Lake
Michigan in the background.










Lake Michigan.










I forgot where this was as well.










Ok, these are some train tracks, and they're somewhere
between Chicago and Highland Park. HTH.










The southern tip of Green Bay Rd.










Later that night, after dinner and a little zydeco.










Same bridge, other side.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice photography!

As always when someone posts a cool report I want to ride there!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Nice photography!
> 
> As always when someone posts a cool report I want to ride there!


Great compliment. Thanks.

Wow ... you're up EARLY. Guess that's how you get the sunrise pix. I'm just heading to bed.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

That's Sheridan and Kenilworth.

I believe that harbor your posted is also in Evanston, just north of the Ba'Hai Temple. I think you took the reverse shot of the Temple, then turned around and shot the harbor.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

That's Wilmette Harbor.

Nice pictures! Come back in February for the other version.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Great shots*

I love Chicago @ night. What Nikon? I just got a D80 and am thinking about what other lens I might want.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

jd3 said:


> I love Chicago @ night. What Nikon? I just got a D80 and am thinking about what other lens I might want.


Check out these threads for new lens rec's
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103522
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103664

I just picked up one of these in the last few weeks. Been having fun with it.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart&A=details&Q=&sku=247091&is=USA


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

Simply Awesome. Makes me want to go to Chicago and ride for some reason.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I believe that harbor your posted is also in Evanston, just north of the Ba'Hai Temple. I think you took the reverse shot of the Temple, then turned around and shot the harbor.


This is true. I wasn't sure if I was still in Evanston at that point.

Is this the first time you've posted outside the lwnge?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Alex-in-Evanston said:


> That's Wilmette Harbor.
> 
> Nice pictures! Come back in February for the other version.


Ha! Yeah ... I don't think I'd get my wife to even look at a bicycle in that weather.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

jd3 said:


> I love Chicago @ night. What Nikon? I just got a D80 and am thinking about what other lens I might want.


Thanks ... I have the D70. To be honest, I love the 14mm that I just got, but I think my favorite is still the 35mm f/2.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Chain said:


> I just picked up one of these in the last few weeks. Been having fun with it.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart&A=details&Q=&sku=247091&is=USA


How have you been liking it? Let's see some pics already!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

yetisurly said:


> Simply Awesome. Makes me want to go to Chicago and ride for some reason.


Thanks ... I must say, this town rules for using bikes as transportation. The ride Alex sent me was great, but it still seems like unless you drive out of the city, your long-ride options are limited.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> This is true. I wasn't sure if I was still in Evanston at that point.
> 
> Is this the first time you've posted outside the lwnge?


Oh God. What forum is this?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> How have you been liking it? Let's see some pics already!


I like it a lot. Actually I should say I think I like it. I've taken a hundred or so shots, but haven't had the time to download any off the camera yet except for a couple pic's I needed rigth away. Those came out very sharp even though they were taken in low light. Hopefully over the weekend I'll be able to get a spare moment to download a few and post them.

Without the ability to zoom it definitley make you think more about what you are trying to capture in the photo.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> How have you been liking it? Let's see some pics already!


Here are some pics from the first couple days with the new lens.,

The obligitory RBR toe pic taken by a 5 year old:
View attachment 101856

The New Fat Cat in the house:
View attachment 101857

The little link:
View attachment 101858
View attachment 101859

View attachment 101860

Playing with some paper:
View attachment 101861

Lil' links train
View attachment 101862


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I really like the picture of the cat ... great detail.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Love the night shots. :thumbsup:


----------

